# interview for a lighting designer



## gbirdsall (Oct 13, 2011)

hey guys 
i have an interview for a lighting designer/ master electrician position at a local theater,
i would love any tips or advice you guys could provide me with. i have done lighting design with basic light plots before. 

my main questions are...
what should i bring with me out of my portfolio?
what skill set(s) should i focus on convaying my knowledge of?
and what are important questions to ask?

thanks
-Garrett


----------



## Footer (Oct 14, 2011)

Looks like this is a "Lighting guy" type position, ie you design it, you hang it, you focus it, and you probably run it. Take what you have of finished shows, if you got good show shots that is the best. Take an example of your paperwork, though I would just stick to one show. As far as skills go, you just need to convey that you can work with the gear they have. As far as questions to ask... when are production meetings... when is tech... and what do I have to attend with dates... whats budgets look like... etc.

Good luck!


----------



## jglodeklights (Oct 14, 2011)

What Kyle said. Also, personality means a lot in this business. Are you going to be someone they want to work with? People hire people they like to work with; not always the most experienced. I've just gotten a job as a PM/TD for a local theater. Yes, I have experience doing this job, but primarily I've been an LD/ME. Why did they hire me? In my interview I conveyed that, yes, I can do the job, and that I will do it in a way where they will be happy to see me each work day. I'm enthusiastic, easy going and I like working, and that made them comfortable with me.


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 14, 2011)

I went to Staples and made a really cool full color portfolio. You know the make your own calendars they have spiral bound on nice heavy glossy stock? I just had them make one of those with my pictures on every page. Costs about $15 for one but it looks REALLY slick and professional. I made mine up as a word document at home, took it in on a USB stick, and they printed it no problem.


----------

